

What would you do with Detroit? - ChaitanyaSai
http://www.newgeography.com/content/001171-detroit-urban-laboratory-and-new-american-frontier

======
elblanco
This is the million dollar question isn't it? Should we just leave it to go to
ruin? Should we look into developing a new industry using the talent that's
there (Pittsburgh)? Should we demolish it and turn it into pasture?

One of the best proposals I've heard was to give tax incentives to alternative
energy and electric car companies to setup shop in Detroit, thus following the
Pittsburgh model. It already has essentially a decent infrastructure that
could be renovated, it's close to good shipping lanes, and property is
literally dirt cheap.

------
dan_the_welder
Giant paint ball war field.

Burning Man/Devils Night mashup festival.

Darpa autonomous vehicle testing ground.

Joking aside, I think it's doomed. Most cities transitioned from a single
industry over generations. You can't force that now. It's too late and too
expensive. Plus it's cold. I used to live in Boston, lovely city, but it's so
much cheaper in the south without heating costs.

------
bitdiddle
I've always thought we should move the nation's capital every 25 years or so.
Just think of how it would help Detroit if the capital were moved there. You
can just feel the giant wave of lobbying and consulting companies moving into
Detroit and Southern Ontario.

Just a thought :)

